# Pouring VG (Newbie Mixer Question)



## GarethB (10/8/20)

What does everyone use to pour their VG into 10ml, 30ml, 60ml and 100ml bottles?

I bought those yellow and red squeezy type of bottles that you use to fill up with ketchup and mustard. However, I'm noticing small leaking (I do store them standing up).

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ShortCutNinja (10/8/20)

I use these 

https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/bottles/products/pet-bottles?variant=46252959886

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO (10/8/20)

Some of the 500ml bottles come with a nozzle top , I prefer those - otherwise a small funnel I got as a freebee from one of the vendors.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## GarethB (10/8/20)

ShortCutNinja said:


> I use these
> 
> https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/bottles/products/pet-bottles?variant=46252959886


Perfect, thank you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fbb1964 (10/8/20)

Jip I use the same & just stocked up good... 
https://www.fasttech.com/product/9682317-aolvape-pe-e-liquid-funnel-e-liquid-dropper-set-2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (10/8/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Some of the 500ml bottles come with a nozzle top , I prefer those - otherwise a small funnel I got as a freebee from one of the vendors.


I just pour straight out of the giant bottle the VG comes in. I'm a rebel like that. 

Sometimes it airlocks though and VG goes EVERYWHERE

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (10/8/20)

I suck it out the bug bottle with a giant 50ml syringe. When the bottle is below half I just pour it straight out

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis (11/8/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Some of the 500ml bottles come with a nozzle top , I prefer those - otherwise a small funnel I got as a freebee from one of the vendors.


I use the exact same funnels have several of them, suits me as i don't measure PG or VG just do it by eye!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (11/8/20)

Paul33 said:


> I just pour straight out of the giant bottle the VG comes in. I'm a rebel like that.
> 
> Sometimes it airlocks though and VG goes EVERYWHERE


Yeah PG can be poured straight but VG need to actually lift the funnel slightly and it takes longer to pass through but i still find it the best option!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (11/8/20)

+1 for the funnel

The bottles I use are "funnel friendly" - meaning when you remove the nozzle on the bottle the funnel can fit in with a little bit of space to let out the air escaping when filling it.

Funnel for the win

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## fbb1964 (11/8/20)

Silver said:


> +1 for the funnel
> 
> The bottles I use are "funnel friendly" - meaning when you remove the nozzle on the bottle the funnel can fit in with a little bit of space to let out the air escaping when filling it.
> 
> Funnel for the win


Hopefully related to the topic. I use bigger wider mouth 100ml bottles to diy. Easy as 1ml = 1%. Nic 100mg used 12ml = 12mg. Flv 3ml = 3% Etc.. Easier to measure & pour exact percentages. I then pour it into 2 X 50ml bottles for steep and use.

https://www.fasttech.com/product/9664410-pet-empty-dropper-bottle-for-e-liquid-5-pack

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fbb1964 (20/8/20)

Silver said:


> +1 for the funnel
> 
> The bottles I use are "funnel friendly" - meaning when you remove the nozzle on the bottle the funnel can fit in with a little bit of space to let out the air escaping when filling it.
> 
> Funnel for the win


Maybe on same thread. How do you get small quantity flavour concentrate say 0.5 or 1 ml from the little 10ml or 30ml concentrate bottle into your 100ml mix bottle? I have small syringes. With or without needle to syringe? What about double dipping if I'm using 10 flavour concentrates?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (20/8/20)

fbb1964 said:


> Maybe on same thread. How do you get small quantity flavour concentrate say 0.5 or 1 ml from the little 10ml or 30ml concentrate bottle into your 100ml mix bottle? I have small syringes. With or without needle to syringe? What about double dipping if I'm using 10 flavour concentrates?



Mix with a scale

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (20/8/20)

I used all kinds of stuff until i got a scale. Now I just mix straight into 100 ml chubby bottles and decant that into smaller 50 mil bottles from Westpack. One thing I do like for the PG and VG though are these





What I do is drill a hole in the bottom. When you stand these on top of narrow top bottles it creates a vacuum. Lift slightly and the fluid runs out. You can even squeeze the soft bottle a bit and it will suck it out. Great for small bottles

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## fbb1964 (20/8/20)

Thanks I ordered the scales today, much appreciated. This is a great idea! 
BTW I vaped my half Camel/Turkish half Marula + cream today. It's frikken awesome smell and flavour. It's a definite keeper!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## X-Calibre786 (20/8/20)

Got a 100ml glass beaker, like the type you'd see in chemistry class in high school, when I ordered my complete DIY kit from BLCK. I decant VG into that and then from there into my mixes. The little spout really helps with accuracy (both in terms of quantity and aiming into the bottle lol)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lawrence A (20/8/20)

I use one of these (a 500ml PET bottle) and cut the nozzle sightly shorter to allow the VG to flow out a bit better. The standard opening is a little too narrow making it slow to squeeze out enough VG when mixing anything more than a 30ml. 

Its accurate enough when mixing into small 10ml bottles (for mixes I've never tried before) and works really well for 30ml to 100ml (most of my mixes fall into this range). 

I find it easier to pour directly out of the bottle with no nozzle on it when mixing up larger quantities (like 250ml/500ml for ADVs).

Reactions: Like 4


----------

